# My EOS



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

No I didnt really get a new car- just a 1:18 diecast model. I was in Paris for 5 weeks and found this little model shop and there it was. An Eos in the window display- I promptly went in and bought it. The company that makes it is called Norev. they have a website: http://www.norev.com Just thought I'd share.
Sorry for the really really horrible setting and pictures- I'm still feeling jet lag and am tired


----------



## just4fun_ (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: My EOS (vdubjettaman)*

Great garage for the car.... looks like you've got a beer fridge in there...








Kevin


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (just4fun_)*

Due to the non-focus of the photo's you must be still pi$$ed from the booze on the plane


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (vdubjettaman)*

Thanks for the info! Do you find the model (and especially the roof) fragile, or is it pretty solid?
It appears that the manufacturer doesn't sell them directly. I did find one Paris retailer who accepts mail order.
http://www.boutiqueautomoto.com/vente.asp
Their listed price is 40 Euros, plus shipping, if anyone was as curious as I on what it might take to get one over to North America.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

vdub, holy crap i was flippin throught the pics and what the hell do ya park that thing in the kitchen? ha then i started to put it all together, i have seen some of us harley riders park in the house, yeah cute little car, ty for sharing


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

That one used to be available from the DriverGear site in the US. I Posted some pictures of mine a while back...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2965441
And I couldn't resist, since I finally have the real one too....








"Mini Me" anyone ?

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:09 AM 2-6-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:09 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics. So is that the chicane over by the breadmaker and the microwave?
John


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

sweet! i'm ordering one as soon as my tax refund comes back this week!!!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (vdubjettaman)*

Yours actually converts down into the body?








Or does it just come with a "top up" and top down" piece to plug into the back? (I have a Karmann Ghia phone that has the convertible top in two positions)
I saw a couple of these at my local VW dealership, but didn't look like they changed top position. Also, they didn't have my color in stock (what, do they only allow them 2 of each toy in stock too?!?!?)
William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (kghia)*

It's a removeable plastic top....


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Tried to order one in December and they are on back order with no ship date available.








On a brighter note, looks like I might have a fleece jacket to keep me warm for those brisk morning drives. 








http://drivergear.vw.com/defau...nd=VW


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Is your model car blue or black? If it's blue I'd love one as it would be exactly the same as my Eos.
Regards, Steve


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Steve_UK)*

Black







The real one's ThunderBlue


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Black







The real one's ThunderBlue
Here's one in your thunderblue - just a little smaller than the one you have.
http://cgi.ebay.de/1-43-NOREV-...wItem










_Modified by chocoholic_too at 5:50 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (theothereos)*

if anyone is really desperate to have one and wants to pay 39 euros for shipping, there are a bunch on European ebay sites who accept paypal.
http://modellbau.search.ebay.d...usZbs


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

"and I will call it... Mini-me!!!"


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_








"Mini Me" anyone ?



You put great inspiration into my head with this pic. Since it was gorgeous weather today I did the spring clean up. It's not an Eos (2 more weeks for that one) but my other baby....








































_Modified by chocoholic_too at 9:30 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
You put great inspiration into my head with this pic. Since it was gorgeous weather today I did the spring clean up. It's not an Eos (2 more weeks for that one) but my other baby....








































Cute


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I dubbed the last picture "David and Goliath"


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Its more David and his younger sister who beat him up... ;P


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

I bring my Phaeton with me when I travel...
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Honey I shrunk the Phaeton


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I bring my Phaeton with me when I travel...
Michael


I got one of that size as well. It's a keychain for my spare key.( I know, I'm nuts







)
I haven't been able to find a tiny Eos key chain yet but my Dad it visiting in a couple of weeks from Germany and he's bringing my model EOS I got on ebay over there! So at least I'll have the consolation prize if the real thing will have a delay.










_Modified by chocoholic_too at 10:13 PM 3-30-2007_


----------

